# Snaugs



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

these are a cross between snails and slugs..Snaugs
Just some seashells I have, then added body of hot glue. Painted white then stained..Big is aged oak, Small is walnut..
I figuered these will go good in my snake area.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Very cool! I'll have to remember those for the Haunted Forest next year!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

What a great detail to add.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

eeeewwww groady ! slugs are sooo icky.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey Lilly. These guys are great. And really different from anything you normally see on here. 

I really want to touch one.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks guys...

Ghoul.... I was thinking of maybe putting a wiping of vaseline on them just in case anyone does touch them ..hahah

I have 3 more waiting for paint now .I think that will be enough


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Makes me want to run and grab my salt shaker... That's a compliment, by the way  I always love your projects 'cause they're so original!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Those little guys are going to go great with your snake. Great idea!!


----------



## Vlad Tepes (Sep 4, 2008)

They are so unique! very cool effects


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

the HGQ strikes again!


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Snaugs.....Can you deep-fry them, or are they a "crock-pot" kind of entree'?

They look great Lilly.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Great imagination Lilly! They look great!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Very creative and creepy...love 'em!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks .. im guessing deep fried would be best..a little hot sauce on the side too.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Geeeez Lily, can't even leave empty shells within your reach. You have a real talent for thinking outside the box kido. Nicely done.


----------



## drazster (Oct 1, 2008)

ah ha! Mon-ami it's Escarghouls! 

oh wow, Vaseline that would hilarious. 

They look really cool. They are totally alien but still have enough about them that is familiar. It draws you to them, long enough that they can get a good bite on your leg.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Damn what you can do with hot glue


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

They look great Lilly! Love the vaseline idea.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Really Nice Lilly


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks everyone..
here are the finished 5








my fav is the middle one


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Awesome looking scare crew Lilly. Are they just pices of wood you find?


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

What a great idea! Very Cool!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

scareme..
no they are shells that I got from a friend ( 2 lamps full)
(part of the same group I used for my eyes on the glue snake)
the body is hot glue then I painted that white then stained them

thanks all...


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Those are very cool, what a neat idea!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Holy smokes Lilly! You are so creative!

They just make you think "ewwwww!" They'll be a great addition to your creepy-crawlies.. please post pictures for us when it's all together!


----------

